# Posting on this board



## WebmasterAlex

You do not need to register on the DIS in order to post your questions on this board. In order to start a thread or post a reply just click on the appropriate button. You must enter a username, if you choose one that is already in use on the DIS you will recieve a message stating it is in use and must select another.


----------



## DoomBuggieDriver

Deear Alex,
My DD wants to join the discussions on the teen board under her own identity- not my lame Buggie.  When we try to create a new user for her, the boards recognize my user name, even when we go to the boards under her e-mail address.  What should we do?
Thanks so much.
Buggie


----------



## Tasha+Scott

I registered 2 weeks ago and when I try to post threads or replys on the US/IoA forums it won't let me.  What should I do??


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

HELP!  I am a huge WL fan and spend countless hours reading all the posts but I am unable to post a message/question myself.  Any suggestions?


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi there 

Try some of these...

Problems with first post.

1)	Check if your email has treated the confirmation as junk email.

2)	Do you log into the site, and then get the "unregistered" message when you try to post?

If so, your login may be timing out before you submit the post. In your User Control Panel settings, under User Options, there's one setting called "Automatically login when you return to the site? (uses cookies)". If you select YES to this parameter, you shouldn't get logged out during your session.

3)	One other thing I would do is clear your browser's cookies. In Internet Explorer, click on TOOLS, INTERNET OPTIONS, then DELETE COOKIES.

4)	take a look and be sure the email address you've provided in your profile is correct


HTH


----------



## CuteAsMinnie

Well, the only thing that worked was signing up for Yahoo-email.  Now I can post!!!!!

YAHOOOOOOO


----------



## lllovell

My problem is that it has been so long since I first signed up that my "activation" email is gone.  I hate to junk things up by signing up again, so is there a way to get that email resent?


----------



## lllovell

Got it! Just changed my email address and it send me a confirmation email at the "new" address.

So, if you are having problems getting activated, then change your email addy (if you have more than one) and it will send you an email that will activate you and confirm your new email addy.


----------



## noreen

I am planning a trip to wdw 12/26 thru 1/3/05. 11 of us including 5 grandchildren ages 3 to 10. I am interested in getting a family photo taken with the castle in the background. Any suggestions?


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi Noreen and welcome to the DIS 

As soon as you walk in the MK there will be photographers waiting to take your family picture and I am sure he will get all 11 of you in.


----------



## Woodcourt

Thats funny..I did not have trouble here, but am new and tried to post on the resorts page and it says I have not been authorized. Perhaps I missed an email, what addy would it have been sent from and what would it say?

Thanks!
Courtney


----------



## Woodcourt

I changed my email and got activated. Thanks!

Courtney


----------



## KayleeUK

Great news Courtney


----------



## livcammom

I'm confussed on how to start a thread, please help!


----------



## livcammom

Now how do I get the countdown clock! :jumping4:


----------



## KayleeUK

Check out the Technical Support Board.

Welcome to the DIS


----------



## mommyrom

Testing...Just a newbie!


----------



## KayleeUK

Here is a LINK for the TEST Board.

Please post ALL tests there.

Thank you


----------



## Cinderalex

I can add to a thread but cannot start a new thread myself.  I can't seem to find the button to start a thread! Any suggestions?


----------



## KayleeUK

Should be at the top left of your screen


----------



## coy

Has anyone been to Florida since the buyout?  Are we still allowed to go to the cast stores anymore and if so can we buy stuff?  Do we get any discount at all at any of the stores at Disney World anymore or are we red-headed stepchildren?


----------



## KayleeUK

Hello

We have a special Cast Members board here on the DIS you need to email Doc@wdwinfo.com for access


----------



## Bowen9475

I somehow posted 2 countdowns - please erase one. Thank you!


----------



## KayleeUK

You need to take one out of your signature


----------



## Unregistered

Hello

How do I order a cassette of Walt Disney to see everything what we can see on this site?




			
				WebmasterAlex said:
			
		

> You do not need to register on the DIS in order to post your questions on this board. In order to start a thread or post a reply just click on the appropriate button. You must enter a username, if you choose one that is already in use on the DIS you will recieve a message stating it is in use and must select another.


----------



## barbaraann

*II am trying to send a message and have never done it before,so I am confused as to how it is done.   I need some help.  Inwill be going to Disneyland in July and will be there for the July 17th Celebration.  Iam traveling with my 12 Year old grandson and another family.  We willbe staying at the Hilton Anaheim.  Would like to hear some feedback on the quality of that  hotel . *


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi and Welcome to the DIS  

Check out the Disneyland Board...I am sure you will get some great advice now.


----------



## monkeychicbatik

When should I contact CRO with my room requests?  Should I call or fax, should I contact the specific resort instead of CRO?  Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KayleeUK

Post your question on the resorts board to get some help


----------



## rosamindy

test..


----------



## barbaraann

I am relatively new here, and so far I think I am doing pretty well.  I have tried a few discussion boards on other web sites and they are harder to figure out.  I also noticed all the members of the DIS community. This board has a lot of members.   I am having a fun time planning my June trip to WDW and my July trip to DL.  First time planning two trips in one year, but the Disneyland 50th Anniversary only comes once.  Thanks Again


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi Welcome to the DIS 

Lucky you visiting both DL and WDW this year   I hope you have fun.


----------



## briarroseALS

I am need of help also...I can reply to this message but I cant not reply in any other thread?  What can I do? I want to be  part!!


----------



## KayleeUK

Have you responded to the activation email??


----------



## briarroseALS

I have never seen the activation email? How do I get another one so I can reply?


----------



## KayleeUK

Sometimes it goes in your junk email folder, check there first and if not I will ask Webmaster Kathy to help


----------



## briarroseALS

I looked through my junk mail but I signed up a long time ago. I probably never replied to the email.  I want to play like the rest of you! I am at work and this is my everyday break!  If you can get me some help, I will be forever grateful!


----------



## KayleeUK

I will ask WebmasterKathy to help you out 

We  want you to play too


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Briarrose-

You should be able to play to your heart's content now!   

Kathy


----------



## briarroseALS

It worked!!!! Thanks so much for the the great teamwork! I am off to play with the rest of the kids!!!


----------



## streetballa

how do you get promoted from earning my ears on this website????
answer back soon......


----------



## briarroseALS

I am not sure? I think you have to post so many times before you get to be promoted? I am just learning teh ropes myself. Someone will read this and give us an answer!


----------



## KayleeUK

At 75 posts your title will change


----------



## streetballa

Tasha+Scott said:
			
		

> I registered 2 weeks ago and when I try to post threads or replys on the US/IoA forums it won't let me.  What should I do??


wow only 2 weeks ago i registered about i week ago


----------



## streetballa

KayleeUK said:
			
		

> At 75 posts your title will change


wow u r almost ready 2 go 2 dis world if u have kids i hope that they like it i have gone 3 times already i go every 3-4years because it is really expensive i stay at the Hard Rock Hotel it is really fun well i hope that u have a good time and if u don't mind please private message me saying if i can add u 2 my buddy list 4 chat ok by.


----------



## streetballa

hey if anyone doesn't mind than please send me a private message saying if i can put u on my buddy list i would really like that thanks in advanced


----------



## Dis-forR&ME

1st timer. Thought I would give it a try..... Thanks to all for the useful info.


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS


----------



## jeanylaser

how do i put the countdown clock?<http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10708;0/st/20060114/e/JEANY%27S+BIRTHDAY/k/78fb/event.png>


----------



## KayleeUK

Check out the Technical Support Board you will get some help there


----------



## Richiesgirl

Hi, this is my first post on here, (can't you tell?). If I want to reply or ask a question, do I use the Post a reply or the quick post? Sorry to be so dim!


----------



## safetymom

Welcome to the DIS.  You can use either one.  With the quick reply you can't use the emoticons.


----------



## godwin1995

This is my first time trying this. I see the button to reply to a thread, but how do you post a new question? I don't see that button. Sorry, I am so new at this! Thanks for the help.


----------



## alanapapa

godwin1995 said:
			
		

> This is my first time trying this. I see the button to reply to a thread, but how do you post a new question? I don't see that button. Sorry, I am so new at this! Thanks for the help.


When you first get to the threads, on top there is a button marked "New Thread" that is how to start a thread. Have fun


----------



## KayleeUK

Godwin welcome to the DIS


----------



## parrotheadlois

godwin1995 said:
			
		

> This is my first time trying this. I see the button to reply to a thread, but how do you post a new question? I don't see that button. Sorry, I am so new at this! Thanks for the help.



Welcome to the DisBoards! Even though I've been here a while, I still have questions!  Have fun...


----------



## randall.nelson@mchsi

Can I change my user name?


----------



## KayleeUK

No all you can do is re-register


----------



## Teay

Just stopping in to say   since I'm brand new here...I know I'll have fun looking around!


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome to the DIS 

Have fun here!


----------



## Teay

Thanks, Kaylee!
Quite an awesome setup yall have here...I don't know how I missed it!


----------



## mel63

Help, I can't post.  I changed my email, didn't work.  Changed it back.  I tried to email webmaster but it came back.  Not having any luck.  Can someone help me?  Thanks.


----------



## KayleeUK

Mel  I will get Kathy to help


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Hey, Mel!!

I heard Kaylee whistle for me.    You should be able to post now.

Just let us know here if you have any more trouble!


----------



## mel63

Thanks!!!!  I can post!  Working on "earning my ears!


----------



## indigoxtreme

Since I am new to posting, I wanted to say hello to everyone and thanks for the hours of great info I have read on this site.  Keep up the good work


----------



## KayleeUK

HI Desiree Welcome to the DIS


----------



## indigoxtreme

How do I get a counter on my msg's?  Thanks


----------



## mimimom

why is there always a check in the ratings area when I post a new thread? I have not willingly done anything wrong on these threads. Thanx Mimimom


----------



## KayleeUK

Mimimom - not sure...why not ask on the Tech Board.


----------



## Nici

how do I get a countdown. Please help me.

 thanks
      nici


----------



## KayleeUK

Again, check out the Technical Support Board


----------



## Unregistered




----------



## Jennick

Hello~
How do I get the ticker countdown added to my posts?  I thought I figured it out but when I posted , it just showed test rather than the ticker.
Thank-you for your help
Donna


----------



## KayleeUK

Check out the Technical Support Board.


----------



## dreamakermom

Comic Sans 
Hello! I am just starting out on this and cannot even figure out how to post a question!!! (My bad!!!) I am planning a Disney Family Cruise for next Feb and just wanted to get some input. I have 4 children (2 teens and 2 young adults) and a grandaughter. I talked my sister and her family into going with us. We are leaving out of Florida. Any suggestions about excursions or entertainment on the 7-Day Western Caribbean cruise? I hope I am even asking this in the right spot!!! I am not used to any kind of chat rooms!   Thanks!


----------



## KayleeUK

Welcome dreamakermom   I see you have found the Cruise Board now


----------



## loriell

How do I post a message wanting to rent points? I tried to go to "subscribe to forum" and I'm told I am denied access. I logged in and checked my profile and it is all ok. Can you please help me. Thanks, Lori


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29

Go to the rent/trade board listed above and make your post there.  Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## Reb101

hello, i am new to the message boards but i used to go on the DIS chat a while ago but it seem to have changed and don't really get how it works now.

Any help?


----------



## dreamakermom

Welcome Reb! I am NOT computer literate and I just have figured it out as I go. Note: the words "Comic Sans "in my first thread (?). .. I obviosly did not understand something!    So I cannot give you advice... just wecome you. I have learned alot by doing. I am sure someone else will come along and help you more than I can.  
It's alot of fun though and you get alot of answers. I just read a ton when I first started. Good luck!     ( I love these guys!) Karen


----------



## KayleeUK

Hi Reb  Welcome back 

Here is a link to DIS Chat

You may need to register again as chat may have changed since your last visit.


----------



## ougrad86

Trying to figure out how to add the "signature" blocks most seem to have so that it come up each time I post - like the times you've been to Disney and quotes and family info.
And how do I reply to a specific post?  Or do I use quote to let them know I'm asking them a question?
I've been lurking for a couple of months, and this board is so great, I want to start discussing things with others!


----------



## dreamakermom

Hi!   I have no idea how to do this. Someone off the boards was nice enough to walk me through and I cannot remember unfortunately. I still would like to figure out how to add it to my email account!!!!    I DO know that I went to TickerFactory.com and followed those instructions.   Good luck because it sure is neat to have. I hope someone can help you ! Karen


----------



## KayleeUK

Head to the Technical Support Board for help


----------



## ougrad86

Along the top bar there is something called User CP all the way to the left.  Someone told me I could edit my signature there.  I think you can add your email as well.


----------



## sarea

Hello, just a test.  The test board had been closed.  

Sarea


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

There is still is a test board.  Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## dreamakermom

Sarea, I think you need to go to TickerFactory.com and go through the steps to get a ticker.Once you are finished you cut and paste the top line where they tell you your ticker. Then you come into here and go to User CP, click on edit signiature and then paste your ticker there. In FRONT of the whole "http" thing, type this exact thing in: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 and then go down to the bottom and save it and see how that goes. If it doesn't work, I cannot help because I will be lost by then. Like I said, I am trying how to figure out how to get it to my email attachment so it shows up every time. Good luck!! Karen


----------



## Michael_Npt

I can't seem to figure out where you start a post.
Mike

Nevermind ...found it.


----------



## gina101

How long is it going to say under my cat icon "Earning my ears"?


----------



## dreamakermom

Good question! Mine says the same thing!!!


----------



## gina101

I want to know what it will say next too.............. And how long is it going to say "Earning my ears''?   I mean how many replys do I have to do?


----------



## KayleeUK

There is a thread about this on the board further down on this page


----------



## dreamakermom

Gina!!! Good question!!! I didn't even know you had to respond a certain amount of times before you got a new title!!    Looks like I will be responding more!!!


----------



## gina101

Maybe it's how long your here..........I don't know but I want to find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

Go to User CP - you can change what it says!


----------



## safetymom

It is 75 posts. Once you have something else under your name you won't have the different posting levels under your name anymore.


----------



## Cindyzgoingtodizny

Cindyzgoingtodizny said:
			
		

> Go to User CP - you can change what it says!


 Profiles - Customer User Title


----------



## iluvstitch

I want to post pictures on some of these threads, but I'm told I don't have enough posts to add use a URL.  How many posts do you need before you can post pictures and URL's?


----------



## camousefan

Help me please...is there a place I can go to learn the DIS boards?  Tonight is my first night, what fun.  How do I create a countdown?  Thanks


----------



## safetymom

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43

If you go to the technical board here on the DIS you will find lots of information.


----------



## Thinktinknpixiedust

ME TOO!  



			
				livcammom said:
			
		

> I'm confussed on how to start a thread, please help!


----------



## KayleeUK

Please check out the Technical Support Board.


----------

